# představit (pronunciation)



## wanipa

Hi!

How would we pronounce představit?

před stavit OR předs tavit

According to
Aussprachen von představit (von představit bis představit si)
"ds" is pronounced together instead of "st", right?

Thanks!


----------



## Mori.cze

I am not sure if there are no regional differences, but I believe your source is generally right and -ds- stays together, especially in rapid speech sounding more like "c" (pronounced as German "z"), [přectavit].
I wouldn't say, though, that před-stavit pronunciation is wrong -- quite on the contrary: I'd consider it hypercorrect.


----------



## bibax

Necessary to stress that the voiced *d* before voiceless *s* is pronounced *t*.

The consonant combinations like *ts* (that contain a morpheme boundary) can be pronounced like a stop-fricative sequence or like an affricate (e.g. dět.ský vs. děcký). For explanation of the difference see this Wikipedia article.


----------



## wanipa

Thank you both!


----------

